# Disturbing Industries/Bunnyman Productions prop construction



## raistlin_majere (Oct 17, 2009)

Ive got nothing but good luck!!


----------



## DisturbingIndustries (Sep 29, 2009)

*good luck*

can you build off of simple diagrams? A lot of the stuff I do is really simple, and you really don't need any engineering or building experience. If you want to join my team, send me an email at [email protected].


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Goblin (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 2 Dark Forces (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

welcome aboard


----------



## Langolier (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Not sure if you are asking for builders and you supply the materials, $$$, etc... or what. But it might be a good idea to post this kind of thread in another section here out of the new members section. You'd prbably get a better response that way.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------

